# Neutering a Toy Poodle, Need advice on how to take care Post Op



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi All, I'm scheduling my pup to go for neutering this Saturday, I need to know what i need to do to take care of him after the op. 

The vet told me to keep him from jumping for 10 days in case their stitches break. Which is hard to do on a toy since they almost always try to jump to reach their stuff.

Do we have to be around everyday for the 10 days he takes to recover?


----------



## Milliekins (Mar 31, 2012)

We had Millie spayed about a month ago and the vet gave us an instruction sheet when we collected her, to inform us how to take care of her post-op. 

There were painkillers for her to have for the first 3 days. The main things for us were stopping her from jumping and running about (we had to crate her at times) and only take her on very short walks. 

We bought puppy pads to try to reduce the amount of times she'd have to go out in the first few days (we have steps outside), however she refused to use the pads and waited until we caved and took her out. 

We made sure there was someone to keep an eye on her everyday for the 10 days after. Not only to do our best to make her take things easy, but also to make sure she didn't lick or chew the stitches as she found a way to get her cone collar off on the first day!

Millie did a bit more than the vet recommended really, even with us trying to stop her, but she made a good and quick recovery. Our vet told us that dogs bounce back quickly and want to carry on as normal not rest - he was certainly right with Millie! The 10 days went quite quickly though and then you are able to build exercise up again and not worry about stitches :smile:


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I just went through this with my boy and it was more involved because he had a retained testicle in his abdomen. He's a complete maniac and bounces off everything so I put him in my gigantic (Dane sized) wire crate with bedding and some chewies. I normally fit 2-3 border collies and the poodle in this crate at agility trials so it's huge. We kept the crate where he could see us and I leash walked him to potty. I'd hoped to do this for a week, but on day 6 he decided he was done and started shrieking and standing on his hind legs. After about 4 hours I let him out and he was, predictably, a bouncing maniac. He got a bit of swelling due to the activity but healed fine and had sutures out on the 27th. He's now at 100%!

The crate was a pain but I couldn't have kept him quiet without it.

Glad it's over! And we stayed with him for two days but had to back to work after that. My husband checked in on him a few times during the day as well... He would not wear any type of cone/collar but didn't bother the sutures... Yeah!

Laura


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

every dog is different. My toy is laid back and just chilled with her ecollar. She was happy and is trained to ask to be picked up which we did while she healed. 

My mini is happy bouncy girl.. She had a surgical insemination to optimize her chances of pregnancy/litter size. It is a lot like a spay but the reproductive tract is not removed. She was a happy girl but decided she would rest for a while and opted out of jumping and running zoomies on her own lol. Just saying some dogs keep themselves quiet on their own.

Keep you pup kenneled when you can supervised.. I also kept an ecollar on so they wouldnt lick. Also keep the pup on a leash outside for a few days when he is out to potty as well.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure you will get further instructions from your vet following the procedure. Young dogs do not follow them, but are still okay. One mini poodle I owned did vertical jumps whenever he was excited or happy. When I picked him up after his neutering, as soon as we walked out of the vet's office, he bounced into the air. After a little yelp, he was fine. After the first few three or four days, they seem to do well. Just try to keep him from licking the incision for the first few days.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Keeping your boy from licking his stitches is likely going to be the biggest challenge. It sure was for us, as Beau is a licking machine even when he doesn't have itchy stitches! The only e-collar that did any good at all was an inflatable one, and all that did was slow him down enough so we could reach him to intervene.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the main reason i'm neutering him was to try to stop his marking and also remove his baby teeth.

But he kinda got a wift of things and decided to stop marking. LOL

I'm just worried of the time i can take off to take care of him.

Maybe i'll alternate days with my wife taking off to care for him, just to make sure he doesn't jump that much


----------

